# Jx tractor clutch adjustment



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

have manual however it leaves allot to the imagination says their should be 1.6" of pedal travel ( the way I read it) however pedal is 7" off the floor


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe they mean 1.6" of free travel? Free travel is the distance the pedal travels before you actually have to push to get the clutch to disengage.


----------



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

It is the only way it makes sense however manual shows pic off the floor measure at 40mm or 1.6" must be crappy interpretation from Turkey


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbours JX55 was terrible for keeping a clutch adjusted, dealer was out 2 or 3 times in the first 200 hours frigging with it. Something happened and it had to go back to dealer for a new rod or cable or something. Nice tractor to chase round bales with but always weird things failing. Key switch, fuel line fittings, switches, hydraulic couplers had no break away feature etc. Hood was frozen shut all winter etc. They sold it with maybe 300 hours on it.


----------



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

It is a jx65 with 1500 hours on it and never been adjusted it works flawlessly but have read of all the clutch issues and was trying to be proactive with checking it


----------

